# Miniature Poodle Breeders on the West Coast



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi! I'm in San Diego and if you are close, next week is the Golden Gate Kennel Club Dog Show (the largest show on the west coast BTW!) They will have a meet the breeds area and the poodle club will be represented. It will be a good place for info! Good Luck!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

The Golden Gate Kennel Club show took place a few weeks ago. Golden Gate Kennel Club

Here's a list of breeders listed on the website of the San Diego Poodle Club:

San Diego Poodle Club, Inc - Breeders


----------



## Grenedle (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Unfortunately, I think I was a unclear. To clarify, I meant that I needed a breeder closer to the US/Canada border.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I see. Then you have Kamann, PJ's in the area and maybe Kallister too.

http://www.kamannpoodles.com
PJ's Apricot Miniature Poodles - Home


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OOPS! My mess up! I meant to say the SILVER BAY KENNEL CLUB!!!! Boy did I sound like I was lost in time or what? Hahaha!!! Feb 23-25 Del Mar Fairgrounds


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> OOPS! My mess up! I meant to say the SILVER BAY KENNEL CLUB!!!! Boy did I sound like I was lost in time or what? Hahaha!!! Feb 23-25 Del Mar Fairgrounds


LOL~ Silver Bay and Golden Gate rhyme too :aetsch:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OOPS AGAIN! Dates are Feb22-24th!


----------



## Grenedle (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendations. I'm noticing that Kamann says that they only breed to have dogs to show, so how often do they breed their dogs?Also, is there any info on the breeders I mentioned?

Also also, I have some questions about breeders and transporting puppies. Would this board be the right place to ask? (and if not, where would I go to ask?)


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Grenedle said:


> TI'm noticing that Kamann says that they only breed to have dogs to show, so how often do they breed their dogs?


That means they don't breed dogs so that they can get puppies to sell. You will need to talk to individual breeders about their breeding plans.



Grenedle said:


> Also also, I have some questions about breeders and transporting puppies.


Transporting puppies? What do you mean?


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

Kamann was one of the breeders i looked at when i got Esther. she didst have any poodles any time soon then. she did refer me to someone else but they had kline poodles which i wasn't interested in since i wanted a mini on the small side. she might be able to refer you to someone else tho.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

I got my mini apricot from Karbit last year, and I'm going back to Karbit for my second mini this year, so yeah, I think that's a great breeder. I drove there to pick up my pup so I've seen her setup, and it's good.

Not close to the border though, she's just outside Reno. She doesn't dock tails and she does a lot of oversized minis and kleins, which may or may not be what you're looking for.


----------

